# New Year in New Forest.... any suggestions?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Anyone else going?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There's only one site open in the New Forest during the winter months and that's Setthorns.
Nice site with walks and cycle routes.

We're spending Christmas there. 
years ago there used to be quite a Xmas community there with get togethers and lights 'n' stuff on the trees. Don't know if they still do that.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I had wondered about Setthorns... never been there. Will do some investigation...


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sandyballs is open for Christmas and the New Year, although I'm guessing that it's fully booked.

Maybe worth a phone call ?

http://sandyballs.co.uk/


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Sandy Balls don't appear to have any availability... think we may try Setthorns or else a nice CL with EHU..


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

No availability at Setthorns either! CL it will be then! Pyesmead Farm looks pleasant.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Naff question alert!

Is the New Forest same as the Forest of Dean?

We went to one in Forest of Dean couple of Christmases ago knee deep in snow but beautiful place.


Greenie


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

No... they are separate forests, but both lovely!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Naff question alert!
> 
> Is the New Forest same as the Forest of Dean?
> 
> ...


Hi greenie

"forest" is a bit of a misnomer really - much of it is open heathland, but there are large areas of woodland - mostly ancient oak & beech.

Most of the old Forestry commission sites are in open forest / heath and you can turn up on most at any time without booking, but they are mostly open only between April & September. As has been said, Settorns is open all year, and difficult to get in at weekends & busy periods. Sandy Balls is more of a holiday centre with pool & bar etc.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Forest = olde English for royal hunting ground. Thing foraging and not trees!

New Forest authority still think they are in some way royalty! :lol:


----------

